# One man tent for 2 months touring



## ch3 (8 Jul 2009)

As I've mentioned to a previous post, I am planning to cycle from North France down to Italy. Along with many other things I need to buy, I started looking into tents and this is my short list:

1 person
£98 : Lichfield Treklite 200
£80 : Robens Cloud 1 Tunnel Tent
£70 : Coleman Kraz X1 Shelter Tent
£30 : Gelert Solo Tent

2 person
£80 : T2 ultralight pro
£70 : VANGO BANSHEE 200 2009

Initially I was thinking to go for the cheapest option which is the Gelert. But after reading some reviews, I think it will be too small for me, plus I may need something better to sleep in for such a long time.
Has anyone used any of them? Is it worth the extra weight for a 2 person tent to have a little more space?

thanks in advanced.


----------



## GrahamG (8 Jul 2009)

Depends on the tent design - the decider for me (2 person tent for two but with huge porch) was 'is there enough space to cook a meal if the weather is hellish?'


----------



## ch3 (8 Jul 2009)

I am not planning to carry cooking stuff, because of weight, but also my bike doesn't take front panniers.


----------



## jags (8 Jul 2009)

ultralight pro looks great just had a look at there t3 ,that would be my choice loads of room.


----------



## nigelnorris (8 Jul 2009)

The T2 Ultralight is very small for two people, I would describe it more as a very big one man tent so ideal for your purposes. It looks to be regularly reduced [twice this year at least - I bought mine last month new from decathlon for £60] so if you decide on one of those I would recommend buying at the last minute just in case it comes up in a sale again.


----------



## dragon72 (8 Jul 2009)

I travel solo with the Quechua T3. I like it because it has lots of r o o m. Yeah, it's heavy but an extra kilo is a price worth paying IMO.


----------



## ch3 (9 Jul 2009)

nigelnorris -> That sounds ideal. At the moment though, it is listed for 80 pounds at decathlon's website. Maybe because it's still the begging of the summer and as you say the price may drop in a few weeks time.

dragon72 -> How come you went for the 3 person version? Is it so you can put your bike in as well?

Maggot -> What you're saying, sounds completely reasonable. Still my excuse is the limited gear budget which has already been doubled since I first started thinking about touring. I'll have a good look to the top range tents as well and see if I'll get convinced. Hydro-static head was another new term for me, which I just read about. There is definitely a geeky aspect to cycling and touring, don't you agree? =]


Thank you very much for your time guys!


----------



## RedBike (9 Jul 2009)

I've got the Gerlet Solo. I've only used it twice but so far it's been a great little tent. I wouldn't recommend it for 2 months use though. It'a VERY small and you have to pitch the inner before the outer. 

Not a problem for the odd night. Less than ideal for such a long trip.


----------



## Renard (9 Jul 2009)

There's a review of tents in this month's 'Trail' magazine. I'll dig it out and see what they say. I would think that you are best spending as much as you can afford as you have to rely on it.


----------



## Brains (9 Jul 2009)

I'm with Magott - Up the budget.

To save a large amount of money though, take a stove and you will bring your food buget down from £900+ (60 x £15) to about £360. (60 x £6) and you get better grub

You can get a stove, tent, sleeping bag and clothing in two rear panniers and use the top of the rack for the tent and/or sleeping bag (in a waterproof bag)

Tent poles go go in their sleeve bag and use a bungee to fix to underside of the top tube of the bike


----------



## paulrw (9 Jul 2009)

I've just returned from a 19 day trip rotterdam to vienna. I used the lichfield treklite. I experienced some horrendous storms but the tent never let me down. It is lightweight and quick to put up/down. There's not a great deal of room but for me it sufficed.


----------



## ch3 (9 Jul 2009)

Brains -> You are right. I think I first need to buy everything else to see how I can fit them all to my back panniers and rack and if there is space I may get a stove as well. Or if I see that it is needed, I can always get it on the way.

paulrw -> good to hear that this one worked out ok. Definitely one of the candidates.


----------



## skmc1955 (9 Jul 2009)

I got a Vango Spirit 200 for £100. Small pack, fairly light and loads of room. I love it.( mind you, the colour,s awful!)


----------



## dragon72 (9 Jul 2009)

dragon72 -> How come you went for the 3 person version? Is it so you can put your bike in as well?

Nah, just so I can spread out a bit and feel less boxed-in. I like the fact that I can read a fully unfolded map inside and go to sleep in the star position!


----------



## Renard (10 Jul 2009)

Sorry this months mag only reviewed 2 man tunnel tents but there was a review on one man tents the month before. From what I can see the best compromise between wieght and cost is the Vango Ultralight 200 @£170 and weighs only 1300g. They also recommend a Wild Country Sololite @£140 which weighs 1910g. The other options tested come in well in excess of £200.


----------



## ch3 (10 Jul 2009)

Thanks Renard, must appreciated.

skmc1955 -> where did you get it so cheap? Everywhere on the internet is listed for more than 170 pounds.


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (10 Jul 2009)

Pro Action Hike Lite

Now, I'm not saying those are as good as a £200-£300 pound tent but what I am saying is that they're a damn sight better than the price would lead you to believe.

HTH.


----------



## 661-Pete (11 Jul 2009)

My son has just done 3 weeks in a Gelert Solo and says that, for its size, it's quite good value for money. Very small, there's really only room for yourself and your most prized possessions, but it's easy to put up, comfortable and keeps the rain out. Packs very small and light (about 1.5 kilo), can easily fit in a small pannier.


----------



## nigelnorris (12 Jul 2009)

Incidentally Decathlon has a separate site for the Quechua range, and the tent sections have videos showing how to erect/store the tents. Wish I'd seen this before I first tried my T2 because I had the devil of a job getting it back into the bag afterwards. 

http://www.quechua.com/EN/t2-ultralight-pro-4225812/


----------



## Brains (12 Jul 2009)

> I can fit them all to my back panniers and rack and if there is space I may get a stove as well. Or if I see that it is needed, I can always get it on the way.



A whole new thred needed on the stove.

I'll start it off



TRANGIA !!!!!
http://www.trangia.se/english/





(Runs and hides and awaits salvo)


----------



## skmc1955 (13 Jul 2009)

ch3 said:


> Thanks Renard, must appreciated.
> 
> skmc1955 -> where did you get it so cheap? Everywhere on the internet is listed for more than 170 pounds.


outdoor action online, but I notice it,s now going for £135,(13/07/09) I,ve ha




d mine a couple of months.


----------



## jay clock (13 Jul 2009)

I have a T2 Ultralight Pro and used it in France for a tour in May. Excellent tent and ideal for one person. Room inside for me plus all my kit but I actually left the panniers in the porch. See here for the full low down www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/france2009

Of particular benefit is that the whole thing is tiny when packed, and that the base is strong enough to use without an extra grounsheet (but I used my bike bag as I had it with me)


----------



## sibluenose (14 Jul 2009)

For that budget I would go for a Vango Spectre 200, it offers more headroom in it than the Banshee 200 and I think it is a much better tent (although a little heavier). You can pitch the Spectre with fly and groundsheet simultaneously, a great advantage in this country. The ultimate solo tent is the Hilleberg Akto but at £200.00 plus this is well over budget.


----------



## GordyFaeEdinburgh (14 Jul 2009)

Not these days I don't think, sibluenose. The Akto, while still a fantastic tent, has more competition than it used to.

I love mine though.


----------

